# POR 15



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Just wondering if any of you had used any POR 15 rust preventer. Have a 18 year old son that is taking auto body a tech college and I thought that we have a couple of pieces of equipment that need painting and I could help him get a little experience and get some equipment painted as a bonus. Just wondering if this stuff is good or would sandblasting be better. Also seen a product called rust guy on AG Day.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I used POR 15 as a base coat on a 20' GN flat deck trailer that I built. POR 15 on components that got sandblasted is looking okay,except for sunlight damage, areas that did not get sand blasted have some rust showing.

The hitch frame and rub rails were top coated with a Delfleet number and that looks pretty sharp yet.

It seems hard to beat sandblasting as a start to a good paint job.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've never used the POR product, what exactly is it designed to do? There is a company down here that makes a solution called Phoscoat that is excellent for neutralizing rust, like gearclash said though...it don't beat sandblasting by a long shot, but I have found it effective at solving surface rust issues before applying primer, you can spray on top of it after a period of 24 hours. The company is S&S chemical, I believe they developed the stuff, it was out on the market long before anything else came onto the shelves.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

A word of caution. Use a brush and roller, don't spray it. It is really nasty when sprayed. It also happens to be highly recommended by the old truck crowd for frames and anything that does not get direct sunlight. Look at stovebolt.com and search por 15 for more info. Stovebolt is a website for old chevy owners.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> A word of caution. Use a brush and roller, don't spray it. It is really nasty when sprayed.


We did spray POR 15 on my trailer. Use personal protective equipment, drop sheeting as needed, and be pepared to throw away the gun when finished.


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

I've used several of the POR 15 products and have always been satisfied with the results. Their fuel tank lining product in particular is very good. I used to do a lot of vintage motorcycle restorations and the POR 15 was very dependable for coating the inside of rusted gas tanks. Their chassis black coating is pretty durable as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sandblasting when possible, if not then I've actually had good luck with Rusty Metal Primer from Rustoleum.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

POR 15 is a great product no doubt about it.

I work for a company that does pressure vessel inspections and we have to drop the upper couplers on all of them and the only thing we've been able to get to actually stop the spread of the rust is POR15.

Like the guys said DO NO spray it on. it atomizes in the air and will eff up your lungs and eyes.

Roll it on but remember it'll only do its job effectively in darkness as its very touchy with UV light.

you really cant beat the price either compared to sandblasting and repainting. there's alot of units we do that sandblasting and paint would still leave you a cancerous looking finishing where as rolling on the POR15 will at least look a little bit like an undercoating.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Like all the previous posts, wondering what would happen on a piece with rust in some spots and old dead paint in others.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> Like all the previous posts, wondering what would happen on a piece with rust in some spots and old dead paint in others.


The thing is with the rustoleum is you have to apply it only to rusty metal, if you get it on old paint or shiny metal, the next coat won't stick. The rusty metal primer has fish oil in it and needs rust to bind the fish oil up or it floats to the surface. I've let it weather for awhile then top coated with success.

http://www.doitbest.com/Primer-Rustoleum-model-7769-502-doitbest-sku-777546.dib


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've tried POR15 but was not impressed with the results given what it cost. Best thing I've found is Gempler's Rust Converter: http://www.gemplers.com/product/RCG/GEMPLERS-Rust-Converter-One-Gallon I've tried other variations but none last like this one. It's biggest down side is it doesn't last long and can't get cold, so I just order it when I need it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Another consideration is your local climate, I've tried rust converters before, sandblasting, Rusty Metal Primer from Rustoleum, and another dozen products most likely. Up here in the arctic part of Indiana if it sees any road use during the winter, it's going to rust again no matter what from the salt used so the idiots can still drive over the speed limit all winter long. I've even tried having stuff powder coated, if it's in any kind of corrosive environment whether it be salt or fertilizer, it's going to rust, period.

If it's something that's continuously exposed to corrosive elements it's going to get rusty again. I've only found two sure fire ways to get ahead of rust, replace the problem areas with stainless steel like we did with our fertilizer spreaders or trade it off and buy a new one before the rust destroys the trade in value.


----------

